# I need a good video for a Pepper's Ghost effect



## Ken F (Oct 20, 2011)

Dark lord said:


> Ken F & Pellollo, I will look for those CGI vid files & upload them & send you a link within the next few days. Nothing big or fancy, just a couple different.


Thank you !


----------

